# BaBy & ZiGGy



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Baby..just hanging out



























Ziggy- mid fluff


















energy burst










having some veggies









and acctually sharing his veggies I guess he thinks Baby was trying to be nice but the only reason she was there was because she finished her corn already..hehe


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

I LOVE the mid fluff pic!!!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

what a cute looking couple eating side by side, mine would NEVER do that...hehe Georgie wouldn't have it


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Aww, look at them sharing!!  They're both going for the corn i see.  Very cute photos!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> what a cute looking couple eating side by side, mine would NEVER do that...hehe Georgie wouldn't have it


COUPLE???!!!! No way! She hissed at him after every bite..hehe She steals all his corn after hers is done...





Bea said:


> They're both going for the corn i see


Yup-everytime. They leave the other stuff for last- believe me by the end of the night all of it is off the plate...(some IS on the floor though...)


----------

